# need some opinions on CB antennas



## ryano (May 4, 2009)

Anyone on here still have a CB in their truck?

Im looking for fairly a inexpensive antenna setup and need some suggestions.

Just a decent antenna that will let me sqawk back and forth as Im riding up and down the interstate that also looks decent.

If it helps any, I drive a ext cab Z71 Colorado. I really like the setup that mounts to the bed just behind the cab.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Slingblade (May 4, 2009)

The best one you can get for the money is the good old 102" long whip antenna from Radio Shack.  I've got one mounted on my truck bed toolbox.  I've never had an antenna I could get the SWR as low on as I can with these, the lower the SWR the more power you can get out as a signal.


----------



## chadf (May 4, 2009)

Wilson magnet mount rated for your power!
Example-(Wilson 1000)


----------



## Lightninrod (May 4, 2009)

That's my F150 Lightning setup.  The bed rail mount is called The Gripper and is a  ' no drill, no holes" device but it's not cheap.  The antenna mount is from Breedlove Machine Shop and it too is not cheap.

The antenna is a Wilson SW-2000 Trucker with a 22" lower shaft to get the loading coil above the cab.

If you're not averse to drilling holes in your truck's front bed rail, this 'mirror' mount will work on the bed rail very well.

And, remember the antenna is the most important part of the CB system.


----------



## RoadRunner14 (May 5, 2009)

The longer the better.

I just spent $22 on a 102" SS whip at RadioShack. That would be my first choice. That thing is TOUGH!! I was on the trail today, hitting branches going 35MPH, didn't do anything to it. 

I'll have to get a pic up of my setup.

To add to lightninrod's post, you could have a cheap $30 walmart cb, that outperforms a $150 one, based on the antenna. Very important part of the system.


Hey LR you still catching those 8 lb'ers out of your pond? I remember you talking about them on the Basspro forum.


----------



## specialk (May 6, 2009)

chadf said:


> Wilson magnet mount rated for your power!
> Example-(Wilson 1000)



i would second this, you can pop it off and put in inside your truck if needed to prevent theft....they work very good too.....


----------



## ryano (May 6, 2009)

thanks guys!  much appreciated.

Im not sure I understand "rated for your power" 

my CB is a Cobra 29LTD classic if that helps any. 

I REALLY like your setup Lightninrod!  But the magnet mount also sounds good as well.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (May 6, 2009)

For your purpose, it mainly depends on how long of an antenna will match your "looks" desires.  I would not select any antenna that is less than 4 feet long. Less than 4 feet it will be much less efficient (won't get out very far).

If length doesn't both you, then get the 102" stainless steel whip. All Radio shacks still carry them. However the 102 still isn't long enough to work by itself and have no SWR. SWR is a measure of electrical tuning for frequency. You can receive on anything....a piece of coat hanger stuck in a mount. But to transmit, an antenna must be tuned (resonant) for the operating frequency (CB channels) A 102 can easily be lengthened another 4' by adding one of those larger size, fat in the middle, barrel springs, also sold at Radio Shack. That will make it 106" long and should work fine. For shorter antennas, I like the Firesticks. They are a helical wound type. They come in many sizes but a 4 or 5 footer would work well for you and they're cheap (around $20)

Whatever you select and install, it should be checked with an SWR meter. Your Cobra 29 has SWR function built in. There's a knob/switch on the front that says "Cal"  That's for Calibrating the SWR function. Key the mic and turn the Cal knob until the needle is lined up with the pointy marker on the meter. Unkey, then set the switch to SWR. Key the mic again and see where the needle goes on the meter. An SWR of 1:5 or less will be okay. 1:1 is perfect. It will be 1:1 if the needle doesn't move at all or just a little to the right.

Good luck!!  Me = CB'er since the '70's


----------



## RoadRunner14 (May 6, 2009)

Here is a pic. of my setup on my Ford Ranger.


----------



## modern_yeoman (May 8, 2009)

k40.......


----------



## Eddy M. (May 8, 2009)

Antenna's are VERY important BUT you can loose lots of power with cheap coax cable going from the radio to the antenna--- like it was said before good antenna+ good coax will get out a good signal


----------



## bearpugh (May 9, 2009)

wow, didn't know they still made them.


----------

